# NVIS system can be problematic



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Well I had my first run in with the Security system. Left me in a no start situation away from home.
Several things could have caused this. But I do know that the system to be armed requires ALL windows,
doors, hood and trunk to be completely closed . There are provisions for arming with the windows down.
This requires more dedicated key strokes on the FOB. 

On this issue I was parked right next to a company van that had a transponder for toll roads on the dash.
My car may have not been Fully locked in Park. Closed the doors (did not lock with FOB) Went in the house
for 30 minutes. Came back out and the car would not start but all lights on the dash worked.
My battery is getting close to 4 years old so I suspected maybe the battery was bad. Nope checked fine.
Luckily I had the owners manual in the car. did some reading of the NVIS system and tried to reset it.
No luck. Then I realized I had the hood open and the drivers door. So I closed the hood and all the doors
And tried to start it again. Nothing. Went through the 5 second on off sequence. Pulled the shift lever all the way to low and back to park with the key in the on position. Car started right up. 
Been fine since.

I noticed several places in the manual that in big bold letters states that the system including the key 
FOB must accept interference that may cause unwanted operation. And also if the FOB battery is low it can also cause issues. CR 2025
I replaced my Key FOB battery when we got the car 2 months ago. And I just replaced it again 
because we used it on such a regular basis. So now after this issue I have been using the key 
FOB much less. 

So even though I'm not exactly sure what caused the problem I believe it was one or more 
of the things mentioned above. And yes I'm fully aware of the TSB on this system. 

But anyway just some things to ponder if you have run into these situations before you get 
stuck. Keep your manual in the car. 

jake @ RestoRides MotorSports


----------

